
Show HN: React component for A/B testing. What do you think? - yaru22
https://github.com/react-alpha-beta/alphabeta#alphabeta
======
namuol
There are a couple other A/B testing utility components out there:

[https://github.com/pushtell/react-ab-test](https://github.com/pushtell/react-
ab-test)

[https://github.com/olahol/react-ab](https://github.com/olahol/react-ab)

How does this differ?

At first glance: I might be misunderstanding something, but the need to create
a custom backend endpoint seems like a pretty big commitment, especially if
I'm already using an existing service.

It would be nice if the impression data were exposed in _callbacks_ passed to
the "ABComponent" as props, which would allow us to use existing services to
track such things. This would prevent the need to have a custom endpoint that
is coupled to this specific implementation.

------
Hindoras558
That is a great component, will definitely use it in my next project!

